# Yeast Starter (Saflager W34/70)



## slcmorro (31/7/13)

Hey guys,

About 2 weeks ago, I started the process of washing yeast I used to make a kit lager. The OG of this beer in particular was 1046. 

I've managed to wash it all the way to the stage where I have a milky white layer of yeast. The only problem is, I don't think I have all that much. I must have washed away quite a bit on the process. If I was to estimate how much yeast I'd have, I'd say a layer about half the thickness of a credit card, over the bottom of a 750ml pasta jar.

I've been toying with the idea of trying to see if I can build it up to a starter, more for an experiment than anything. If it fails, meh. If it works, I might actually use it. Dry yeast isn't that expensive, so if it doesn't work I'll just get another packet, I'm not fussed.

The starter I was thinking of making was 100gm LDME + 1 packet of kit yeast boiled for 15 mins in 500ml water, cooled to room temp and then add the small amount I have to that jar. Obviously, I'd foil over the top etc (no stir plate available) and follow the steps as found on these forums. 

I've probably answered my own question by saying it's just an experiment, but does anyone think this will actually be a viable way to re-use this yeast?


----------



## timmi9191 (31/7/13)

I do my starters in 1.2l with 100g malt. Don't have calculators as I'm on iPad but I'd worry 100g in 500ml would be too high OG to make a healthy starter.. I'm happy to be corrected by anyone an OG calculated..


----------



## Florian (31/7/13)

Yep, what he said, ideally you want your starter wort between 1.030 and 1.040, not higher.

In saying that, I have also done starters with way higher wort (the wort I was going to pitch into) and still ended up literally with comp winning beers.
But since you're making wort from scratch anyway, you might as well do it 'the proper way'. 

EDIT: In answer to your actual question: Viable, maybe. Would I personally bother? No, unless I'd be experimenting (as you are), so go for it. 

Also, have a read about starter steps and volumes, heaps of info around here. Your 500ml starter won't get you very far if you're planning to cold pitch a lager.


----------



## slcmorro (31/7/13)

I'm able to get the starter up to 1040 by adding more sanitised water to it, that's not a problem at all. The only thing I'm really worried about is the lack of yeast.
I know the purpose of a starter is to grow more viable healthy yeast cells from a smaller amount, but I'm worried that what I have at present won't be enough.


----------



## RelaxedBrewer (1/8/13)

You should use this http://www.mrmalty.com/calc/calc.html to work out your pitching rate for your beer.

Recommended starter pitching rates for lagers are quite large. You are most likely going to have to step your starter up at least once.

RB


----------



## slcmorro (1/8/13)

Yeah for sure. MrMalty is great.


----------

